
Introducing Kontainer: The Easy Way to Switch to Kubernetes - taylordolan
https://runnable.com/blog/introducing-kontainer-the-easy-way-to-switch-to-kubernetes
======
finid
_Unless you’ve been hiding in a container for the past few months, you’ve
probably heard of Kubernetes (often called K8),_

That's funny, but last I checked, Kubernetes is often referred to as K8s, not
K8.

~~~
kernel_panic
oops, your right! updated the post :)

